

My Private MMORPG Server: 300k users, 4k concurrent, 7 DDoS attacks, 0 resources - Shenglong
http://shenglong.posterous.com/the-tale-of-eternity-part-1

======
mukyu
The claims of it being so significant are odd given that I've never heard of
them (or have forgotten or it was during a time I was not involved). Some
reference to _when_ might help as there have probably been 5 different servers
with the same name.

Some of the background information is not current. For example, iRO does not
require a subscription to play (even on the the VIP server). I would also
disagree with the characterization of iRO's servers as not having inter-guild
competition, but I don't think HN is a place for debating the history of Loki,
Chaos, Iris and Sakray.

~~~
Shenglong
You're right - I'll make an edit with time frame. The project started about
three years ago, and went through 3 versions. I'll make sure to mention all
the details in future posts.

Send me an email, and I'll forward you some more definitive proof if you like.
You could visit our forums, but I've archived old version discussions in
preparation for v4, which may not launch (plus there might be too much
trolling for this community to enjoy!). But yeah, I don't want to debate RO
specifics here - that wasn't the point. I just wanted to share the experience.

~~~
RobertLowe
I ran an RO server back in 2006, I had about 80k users, and 400 concurrently
from a 4 month run before closing.

I'm not sure this is valid news...

Damn Porings.

------
aninteger
I clicked back to the prelude because I didn't know what RO was but then came
across this sentance:

"Thanks to 17 USC 102(b), some privacy laws, and inter USA-Canada-China-Korea
legal confusions, running emulated software is apparently legal, as long as
you make it really annoying and costly to find you."

Can someone explain this? There are lots of Ultima Online shards that run
without problems. On top of this classic emulation software has been legal for
years (I'm thinking NES, SNES, MAME, console and system emulators, etc). Or is
it not legal at all?

~~~
danneu
Console emulation certainly created an uproar during the crescendoing
prevalence of "ROM" game packaging and "warez" communities, but distribution
for a 120kb Gameboy emulator with 13kb ROM files was so widespread and
underground that everyone stopped caring. I also remember every emulator
resource having this staple legal disclaimer that probably demonstrated that
what amounted to repackaged "game backups" didn't fall under any hard
legislation.

Ultima Online shards usually were based off reverse-engineered unsupported
clients and were mainly populated when UO say larger changes to game mechanics
so users could play different eras of UO. I remember people frequently
discussing community stratification with the release of certain patches that
popularized the idea of playing on private shards. Back in the early 2000s,
we're talking about shards with communities that exist in an IRC channel.
Today, I see World of Warcraft private servers with blogs and publicity,
openly trying to recruit a userbase, and those seem to get abruptly shut down.

------
agnesi
Do you have any analytics data for your site for this time so we can a better
picture of of its growth? What is happening to your servers now? It seems you
guys are in the middle of a massive transition.

------
ipince
I'm sorry for going on a tangent, but how can you not remember the name of the
person who funded you when nobody else would? That's just unfathomable to me,
not to mention extremely disrespectful.

~~~
Shenglong
I remember his real name, but not his screen name. Because I don't want to
reveal identities, I decided not to use his real name. Sorry for the
confusion.

